# Picture collage pen



## moyehow (Jun 22, 2009)

Made a pen for my wife using black and white photos of our little girls.  
Comments welcome.


----------



## dlindquist (Jun 22, 2009)

That is a fantastic idea. I would like to do one for my own wife, with your permission. Is it decoupage? Is it under CA? Cast in resin? (I hope not, since I don't do any casting).
Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## moyehow (Jun 22, 2009)

David,
I Turned wood down a little smaller than required, glued on pictures, applied layers of CA alternating thin and thick, sand and polish. Us wax paper when gluing pictures to keep them from sticking to fingers.  
Try it and let me know how it turns out.  
Thanks for the compliment.
Moye


----------



## dlindquist (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks so much, Moye. One of those with pictures of our daughter will make a very nice birthday present for the wife. What kind of glue works best for gluing pictures onto wood?
Dave


----------



## aggromere (Jun 22, 2009)

I think that is really cool.  Since I conquered the stamp pen I am now working on making one for a friend in the movie business.  I have downloaded several movie posters of movies he has worked on and am going to use the same techniques to make a movie pen.  We'll see what happens, lol.

I tried several different glues and found the one that worked best for me was plain ole elmers white glue.  also having some kinda pen insertion tool or something to hold the barrel while gluing on the pictures is a must.  Also, have a popsicle stick handy to flatten out the pictures and remove any bubbles, kinks and ridges.


----------



## dlindquist (Jun 22, 2009)

This is why I keep returning to the forums.  You guys Know stuff.

thanks, Peter.


----------



## yarydoc (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW This is neat. I’m sure the wife would like one with the grand ones on it. Thanks
Moye.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 22, 2009)

Another method is to scan the pictures make a collage, print on a label and cast in clear resin. You will get a lot smoother transition of picture to picture.  There are many posts on how to do label casts.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 22, 2009)

Great idea. I am going to have to give this a try. Thanks for showing and great job on the pen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## artme (Jun 22, 2009)

Good one!

Something like the postage stamp pens I've seen.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 23, 2009)

more more great possibility in an ever growing universe of cool projects
thanks for sharing


----------



## CSue (Jun 23, 2009)

What a fantastic idea!  Cool pen, too.  I bet that one will never get lost.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 23, 2009)

Great idea and execution.


----------



## mickr (Jun 23, 2009)

You'll get a " get out of the dog house" pass for quite a spell, after a clever & heartwarming gift as this...great going!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 23, 2009)

Moye - now that's not only clever but thoughtful - nice job !

Gordon


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome keepsake.  The idea is great.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that is very clever and original and I too would like to give it a go, well done. I think a Sierra Vista with its larger diameter may be the go for pen size.(just an idea!)  Amos


----------



## keithlong (Jun 23, 2009)

Neat idea, man you guys keep coming up with these ideas. How is a fellow penturner supposed to catch up?, LOL  Great pen, i love it.


----------



## moyehow (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments. 
Let me give you some more advice. Go ahead and make a picture pen with pictures of your grandkids or kids. Put it back and don't let the wife know you have made it. Then when you want to purchase that new lathe or build a new shop or add to your tools, pull it out of hiding and give it to her. May just be the leverage you need in negotiating that purchase you need to make. I'm just trying to help you out. 
Moye


----------



## Gordon (Jun 24, 2009)

You've either been married many years - or a genius.


----------



## moyehow (Jun 24, 2009)

Gordon said:


> You've either been married many years - or a genius.


 
I've only been married 8 years, so I guess I'm a genius.


----------

